# Office 365 >  >  Worksheet update and using mail merge

## Mathusula

I am working on an project where a site survey data is being recorded in a workbook, sectioned off in zones.  The dilemma I am having is that I need to take that data and put it into another sheet, so I need a slick way to sync that data with the other sheet.  This second sheets data of a particular zone, is more like a transfer of data that is used with a mail merge.  Where I am pulling that data out of the sheet and filling out an individual report.  the pain point I have is that the update of the data from the master zone sheet to the mail merge data sheet, need to be synchronized, instead of manually copying data from the formatted sheet into the mail merge data table.  I will continue reviewing the forums on this topic, but honestly, I am frustrated and not sure I am going about this in the most efficient and the end goal is to make the experience of the actual user of these sheet, to make it easy to follow a good process.  
So, I have my master sheet:  I need to be able to take the data from each row, and insert that data into a word doc.

As I am typing this, this seems like a pretty simple task, and I am not even sure if I am asking the correct questions to get the proper guidance.

----------


## dflak

It's very difficult to visualize what you are trying to do without a workbook in hand.

Please attach a sample workbook.  Make sure there is just enough data to demonstrate your need.  Include a BEFORE sheet and an AFTER sheet in the workbook if needed to show the process you're trying to complete or automate.  Make sure your desired results are shown, mock them up manually if necessary.

Remember to desensitize the data.

Click on GO ADVANCED and then scroll down to Manage Attachments to open the upload window.

----------

